# Shorter Strut Mount Bushings



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey guys, which of the two strut mounts in the link would I want to use for a MKIV? TIA :beer:

http://www.autohausaz.com/search/[email protected] System&[email protected]/Strut Mount


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

It seems to be the same bushing from 2 different company... both should work.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

neither, they suck. Ive run them, then tossed them in the garbage. They will start to push through the strut tower.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

how bout these?

http://www.034motorsport.com/product_info.php?cPath=25_90&products_id=987


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

i ran short strut bushings and to be honest they fcukken suck. I had to replace them ever 1-2 months. oem now and i was still laying frame on 17's.. still not far off the ground with 18's


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

I use the ones with green.



Boosted20th2886 said:


> neither, they suck. Ive run them, then tossed them in the garbage. They will start to push through the strut tower.


it depends how you mount them, I've had mine for 10k miles with zero issues


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

msuzuki126 said:


> I use the ones with green.
> 
> 
> 
> it depends how you mount them, I've had mine for 10k miles with zero issues


very true. i bought the audi 90 bushing (the one with the green metal cup on the underside) and my first set were horrible. i ordered them while in oc last h20 and they lasted up untill about 3 months ago. they do squeeze through the strut tower and destroy them selves if mounted incorrectly. (which mine were) i got the part number and ordered them through a buddy down here at a parts place for like 11 dollars and 2 dollars for the threaded "bushing" i didnt use the threaded bushing the first time and that is what destroyed my bushings. it is difficult to get the bushing all the way tight as you have to have the special tool that has the two teeth on it to tighten the bushing down. i used a screw driver and a hammer the ghetto way and got it as tight as i could. still didnt work. it made a horrible clunking sound on every bump, so i unthreaded it and took it out and drilled out the threads and put it back on as a "spacer" of sorts. worked perfect. quiet and problem free so far. just make sure you use something to space out the top hat from the bearing itself. it does make a difference.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

uberdork said:


> just make sure you use something to space out the top hat from the bearing itself. it does make a difference.


^ this. just use washers. 

also, there's most likely going to be noise with the drop bushings from the bolts on the top bag plate rubbing the strut tower. You need to grind those down or get a flush bolt


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

msuzuki126 said:


> I use the ones with green.
> 
> 
> 
> it depends how you mount them, I've had mine for 10k miles with zero issues



I had the green ones too, I mounted them the proper way. No dice


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

Boosted20th2886 said:


> I had the green ones too, I mounted them the proper way. No dice


damn. you sure the bearing was rotating freely? (no offense)... when the bushing rests on the top bag plate, the bushing itself rotates with it rather than the bearing which causes it to push through


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for the help here, guys. I'm doing this on a cupkit BTW; no bags  This will surely help out others with bags.

Could someone draw a diagram to show the different pieces in their spots? I get where the spacers go for those running bags, but what goes between the bushing and that metal plate that keeps it all from falling out (the hat)? I have the special Audi nuts too.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

i dont know if this pics help, but thats how you mount the short bushings.
[URL=http://img339.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img339/1378/img7614g.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img534.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img534/8641/img7615f.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img41.imageshack.us/i/i...1.imageshack.us/img41/4509/img7616d.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img269.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img269/3015/img7617a.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

mine were mounted exactly like that (on my mason tech's) and the first set lasted 3 months then they were crushed. then the second set lasted about 2-3 months and they crushed at the top of the bag plate was rubbing my strut tower smashing it. i put in oem bushings and the ride is so much better no more clunking or banging! and btw i was still laying frame on oem bushings with masontechs.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

tomespo said:


> mine were mounted exactly like that (on my mason tech's) and the first set lasted 3 months then they were crushed. then the second set lasted about 2-3 months and they crushed at the top of the bag plate was rubbing my strut tower smashing it. i put in oem bushings and the ride is so much better no more clunking or banging! and btw i was still laying frame on oem bushings with masontechs.


 yea same thing, the ones you see in the picture were installed on mk5 less then a month ago,lubricated **** out them before installing,knowing that they do have a problem making noise. guess what not even a month on the car already one side making noise. i wonder if i could throw set of oem mk4 top mounts on mk5? or maybe even better idea buy set of airlift top mounts for mk5 and use them on mason techs.


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for your help guys and thanks rat for the pictures; helps a lot. 

Do they blow out because they're being paired with bags? I'm not sure if I'll run into the same issues with my cupkit. 

Do you guys think I should drill the threads out of the Audi nut like uberdork did?


----------

